# Happy coincidence



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Whilst flicking through my iTunes library, I just noticed that I have "Byrd" followed by "Cage". I thought I'd share it with you, as it made me smile.

Any other "classical coincidences" out there? Not merely juxtapositions like mine, but anything amusing you've seen, or have happened to you, with a classical music connection.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not one my iTunes, just on the shelf: Bellini followed by Berg.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Not one my iTunes, just on the shelf: Bellini followed by Berg.


Sorry, Pugg - I don't understand that one.

I recognise that I'm brain dead after a day of marking assignments, but can you explain it, please?


----------

